# Change from timber frame to block construction



## mikey12 (25 Jul 2012)

Hi I originally planned on building my new house in timber frame and have the house up to floor level. My question is can I now change to concrete block construction. The internal walls are in 4" block and all brought to floor level. I am thinking of putting in a hollow core floor to the 1st floor. Is this possible? At the moment The external wall is a block on the flat on the internal side and 4" on the outside. What is the best form of insulation to use?


----------



## FENG (25 Jul 2012)

Mikey12, I take it from your post that he internal walls only were to be timber stud? You should be ok, just check with your Engineer as to what internal walls are suitable for loadbearing purposes, ie supporting the first floor, and in turn the roof loads. What is the cavity width between the inner and outer leafs of block work non the external wall?


----------



## mikey12 (25 Jul 2012)

Thanks for your reply Feng, there is a space of 160mm between outer & inner leaf of block work.


----------



## lowCO2design (27 Jul 2012)

FENG said:


> check with your Engineer


+1 and architect re complaince with building regulations


----------

